# Welcher Kleber für Textilien?



## greenhorn-biker (23. Juli 2011)

Hey Mädels,
hab ein Problem mit meiner Protective-Hose und zwar löst sich der Reißverschluss mit innentasche von der Hose  Man muss sich das so vorstellen, dass die in die Hose einfach nen schlitz rein geschnitten haben un dann von innen die Innentasche mit Reißverschluss einfach dran geklebt haben sodass sich der Reißverschluss genau "im" schlitz befindet! Klar soweit ?
Wie kann ich das nun wieder festkleben?Normaler Sekundenkleber oder gibts da extra so bügelzeug 
Und wieder rächt es sich dass man sich was "billiges" gekauft hat


----------



## Mr.Bunga-Bunga (23. Juli 2011)

Habt ihr Schwaben noch nix von Nadel und Faden gehört?!  Textilien kleben, ja ist klar, eh!  Wie wärs mit löten und schweißen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (23. Juli 2011)

Es gibt extra Textilkleber den man auch für Schuhsohlen und so nehmen kann. Ich hab welchen für meine Pferdedecken.
Allerdings hab ich den noch nicht ausprobiert.
Ich denke aber das sollte gehen.
Darf man die Hose bügeln? 
Falls ja Bügelflicken von innen drauf bügeln und dann festnähen. 
Wenn der Reissverschluss offen ist kannst den Bügelflicken ja passend einschneiden wenns sein muss.
ich hoffe ich hab mich verstandlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Juli 2011)

Das Problem bei Textilklebern kann sein, daß sie nicht für Textilien mit hohem Synthetikanteil geeignet sind sondern eher für Baumwolle.

Kleidung mit verschweißten Nähten oder Klebung anstatt Nähte wie es Heute bei vielen "nahtfreien" Klamotten üblich ist, werden - soweit ich weiß - unter Wärme verklebt. Frag besser in einem Sportgeschäft nach, da wo Du die Hose gekauft hast z.B.

Oder schreib eine Mail an http://www.protective.de/#
Grüße!


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juli 2011)

Mmmmmh, genau, Textilien, eventuell nähen ?, gehört also ins Mädelsforum. 

Ich habe ein paar Klamotten mit dieser neumodischen Klebetechnik. Und bei allen hat irgendwann der Kleber aufgegeben, egal ob preiswert oder teuer. Leider breitet sich diese Pest weiter aus. Hab einige Kleber ausprobiert, haltbar ist nur das neue Pattex "Nadelfaden", ist in verschiedenen Farben und Stärken erhältlich.


----------



## blutbuche (24. Juli 2011)

nähen - is besser .-


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Juli 2011)

Ich denke mal wenn nähen eine Option wäre hätten sie sie gleich an der stelle genäht 
Geht wohl da drum dass das Wasser besser abläuft...


----------



## blutbuche (24. Juli 2011)

ja , dann .-


----------



## wartool (29. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du Silnet in googel eingibst wirst Du fündig werden..... zumindest kann man damit Gorejacken usw kleben.. also.. die Flicken damit aufpappen


----------



## alet08 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mit ´seam grip´sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht beim Flicken von Löchern; Ob er sich auch zum ´Einkleben´ eignet, weiß ich nicht.

Alex


----------



## Jocki (29. Juli 2011)

Vergiß kleben, dass mußt Du nähen! Protective "klebt" auch nur weils hip ist und theoretisch weniger scheuert wie ne naht und "psst" wahrscheinlich in der produktion billiger ist. In der aktuellen Kollektion ist man voll innovativ und klebt erst und näht dann drüber weil man festgestellt hat, dass nur kleben an manchen Stellen nicht hält.

Die Hersteller kleben auch nicht im eigentlichen Sinn, sondern "schweißen" das Material zusammen. Wenn Du mit normalen Kleber Textilien klebst, saugt sich der Stoff mit dem Kleber voll und wird hart. 

So, nähen ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Nadel und Faden nehmen und einfach zusammenheften. Schön wirds nicht werden, aber halten.

Wenn Du dir sorgen um die Wasserdichtigkeit machst nimm nen Baumwollfaden, der quillt bei Nässe auf und dichtet so automatisch ab. Allerdings zieht er über den Dochteffekt wieder feuchtigkeit ins innere...

Wobei das eh völlig egal ist. Solange die Tasche nicht vollkommen dicht laminiert ist inkl. wasserfesten Reißverschluss hält das eh nicht dicht. Also alles was nicht nass werden soll in nen kleinen Gefrierbeutel und dann ab in die Tasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suro (17. August 2011)

Wenn man schon (richtig) kleben muß, dann nimmt man Sika flex 252, dünn mit nem Spachtel aufstreichen, über Nacht trocknen lassen, nicht an die Finger bringen, das Material ist meist schwarz, flexibel und wasserdicht (gibts im Autozubehörhandel unter Karosseriekleber). Das nehmen wir für alle durchgeschrubberten Wintersportklamotten (vor allem Handschuhe) zum aufpimpen und länger haltbar machen. 

Kommt aber immer drauf an, um welche Art von Auflösungserscheinungen es sich bei den Klamotten handelt. Meist kann nähen die bessere Wahl sein. Fällt nämlich nicht so auf und teilweise kann man es so gut machen, das man gar nichts mehr sieht. Man kommt an Stellen hin, wo man mit anderen Sachen nicht so leicht
dran kommt. 

Es gibt aber als Zwischenversuch noch ein dünnes Vlies, fast durchsichtig, ca. 2 cm - 3cm breit, das sich durch bügeln vollkommen auflöst und die Stoffschichten zusammenklebt. Wird meist für Säume zum verkleben verwendet. Das müsste es im Nähereibedarf geben....

Hab mit verschweißten Nähten bei Wintersportklamotten eher schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht. Da hab ich das Gefühl, das die Nähte sogar unflexibler sind und sich dadurch schneller durchscheuern?! Grüsse


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. August 2011)

Vielleicht wäre Neoprenkleber das Richtige? Frag doch mal in einem Laden für Surf- oder Tauchanzüge. Da werden die Nähte auch geklebt, damit sie wassserdicht sind. Ich glaube, sogar Rose hat sowas.


----------



## wurzelgeist (19. August 2011)

neue jacke kaufen


----------



## 4mate (19. August 2011)

wurzelgeist schrieb:


> neue jacke kaufen


Reicht dir ein Account nicht?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. August 2011)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Tips 
Meine Oma  hats mir jetzt genäht weils mir ehrlich gesagt zuviel war so nen kleber zu organisieren vor allem wenns dann nachher doch nicht hält 
Da das weiß der Hose eh grau geworden ist und somit die hose nicht mehr die schönste ist kommt es jetzt auf die naht auch nicht mehr an


----------

